# Oshawa Armoury



## tree hugger (17 Nov 2004)

Anyone know what reserve units use the Oshawa Armoury?


----------



## LCISTech227 (17 Nov 2004)

The Ontario Regiment.  There is also a det of the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre. As well as some cadet units I'm sure.


----------



## Greg_o (17 Nov 2004)

There is cadet units.... Im going to be trying out the military co-op next year, I hear its awesome .


----------

